# Cargo kit: Surly vs Xtracycle?



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm looking at buying a Surly Dummy frameset and will be building it up over the winter. I looked at the other cargo bike offerings, and the Dummy seems to be the best for me.

My question is how to accessorize the rear end. I see that Xtracycle no longer has a "bundle" option that comes with rails, deck, etc. Surly has their "Cargo Kit" has the rails, deck and bags for $310 or so, which seems like a better deal than Xtracycle. Is this the way to go?

I'll be using this bike for errand runs, but mainly for hauling kids around. Maybe even work up to talking my wife into bikepacking together with the kids. For those that have seen both of these accessories, wondering if there were any disadvantages with either.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

The Surly kit says you're not supposed to haul live cargo. I hauled an adult once, but the platform doesn't have the same setup for passenger attachments as Xtracycle platforms do.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Volsung. Just looked through the instructions for Surly's deck and it does say that in there. Liability reasons, I'm assuming... If it doesn't have the provisions for child seats, then decision is clearly with Xtracycle. Although I heard the new bags aren't that great.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Xtracycle Longtail Accessory Kit Xtracycle (100054766) at CambriaBike.com

never ordered from them but seems to be everything you need in a kit


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

That is the old version. The new bags are as I understand it improved in several ways, for instance you get really good rainproof covers for them. I love mine!

The reason to go for the Surly kit is mostly about budget in my opinion, Xtracycles own stuff seems to be a bit more well thought through, although expensive. I love my X2 bags, along with the Flightdeck and the Footsies that are always mounted on. I have the flexibility to haul anything I come across while commuting, including random passengers. With the Flightdeck there is no problems hauling a 100kg grown man on it, feels bomb proof.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

perbl - Thanks for the input. I just placed the order for the Xtracycle kit, as it seems much better suited for my needs. Too bad Surly stuff isn't compatible with child seats. Huge oversight on their part, in my opinion. Their target market is a young family with ~2 kids or more.


----------



## huhue (Feb 5, 2013)

phsycle said:


> perbl - Thanks for the input. I just placed the order for the Xtracycle kit, as it seems much better suited for my needs. Too bad Surly stuff isn't compatible with child seats. Huge oversight on their part, in my opinion. Their target market is a young family with ~2 kids or more.


Nah... Surlys market is the pre and post kid adventure nerd market...

But that doesn't matter. Since Xtracycle has you covered. It is possible to mix and match though, even if you have to fiddle a little:










I put a Xtracycle Flight Deck on Surly Dummy Rails...

I did this because Xtracycles superhooks and old flight deck do not work very well with bags that are attached with thick straps (Dummy Bags).

Right after I finished this small mod, Extracycle revealed their new "Flightdeck Two" which would probably work even better (bummer... but whatever...) The new Flightdeck would lower the kiddo seat another inch or two, and you wouldn't have the adapter on deck when the seat is left off!

So I can't say for sure, but the new deck should work fine with the Dummy Bags. If you want to haul life cargo, go with the Xtracycle hardware!

Cheers


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

To recap: Xtracycle is saying to go X1 bags over X2 as best option with child carriers (see link in Flightdeck2 post above) and Surly says they're not behind kid haulin, hence their system (ie bags and tails) won't be made with Yepp seat in mind. So if you're like me and reading this thread before buying you own BD-kid hauling setup, go X1 and new Flightdeck 2. As a side note, I bet the new flightdeck would lower seat to same level to that of an Edgerunner w/old Yepp adaptor.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

It sounds like you've already made your purchase but I'll throw this out there for anyone considering the Xtracycle X2s...don't.

A while back, I sold my swoop frame Dummy with the original FreeLoader bags and bought a replacement with the X2 bags. With the original FreeLoaders, I could drop items in any compartment and never worry about stuff falling out. I treated the X2s the same way and would just throw everything in the FreeLoader (outside) compartment, and had my cell phone, a saddle, water bottle, and my wallet (almost) end up on the road/bike path. The FreeLoader is useless for small items so everything has to go in the velcro pocket (Xtracycle calls it the CargoBay) alongside your pump, spare tube, lock, etc. I know it's a small gripe but it's pain to have to fish around in there to find your stuff.

And to make it worse, the X2s don't seem as voluminous when it comes to securing larger loads.

As you can tell, I'm not a satisfied customer. These things aren't cheap - with the Lids, it was around $300. I wish I would've gone with the UpSki or Surly bags.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, Bong. I guess I'm in ignorant bliss, as I don't have anything to compare the X2's to. So far, it's been good for various cargo tasks so no complaints from me. But I will say those UpSki's do look pretty nice.

Edit: Have you thought of putting the small stuff in a separate bag then throwing it in the side pocket? I'm sure it wouldn't get tossed out if it's in a larger bag. Just a thought.


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

The dummy deck works fine with the Yepp child seat. You can use the hooptie with the dummy deck as long as you are willing to drill a couple holes.


----------

